# The McChis checking things out in their new home.



## Ronni (Jun 25, 2019)

My dogs are slowly getting used to being in their new home.  

Here they are just hangin' out with me
.

There were running around the den while Ron was working on the bathroom.  He needed me to help him with something so i stepped into the bedroom.  They got curious and started to follow me.  There's a step up into the bedroom and Jazz followed me in,  got right down to business, checking things out, "Whatcha doin' there?" kind of thing as Ron was measuring something in the new bathroom  :lol:


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 25, 2019)

Such new adventures for them. In a few days they will know every inch of the place. Love your choice of flooring,


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 25, 2019)

Those babies are so cute!

The newer looking floor....is that new or sanded and refinished, Ronni?


----------



## Keesha (Jun 25, 2019)

Really cute. They look happy enough. 
Is that new maple that’s been laid down and is the wood in front of your dogs the old wood in oak?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 25, 2019)

Cute little ones there Ronni, they're enjoying their new adventure.


----------



## Ronni (Jun 28, 2019)

Thanks guys!  They're ridiculous little things, I never intended to rescue animals so small (3 - 3.5 pounds) but sometimes when you rescue,  what you THINK you're looking for isn't what actually finds you, y'know?  :glittered:

As to the flooring, yeah the den flooring is not original to the house,  Ron ha bunch left over from a job so he used it in the den, a few years ago shortly after he moved to this house.    The bedroom (where it steps up) is the original flooring, which we're going to replace once we're finished with the new build and demolition of the old bathroom.  But we'll be replacing it with something different than what's in the den.

Ron found this, and I really like it.  It's hard to see because there are only a couple of lengths exposed, and too much stuff on top to pull out a whole plank.  But you'll get the idea.  Wider than the den flooring, and a bit lighter too.  





It will look something like this:


----------



## Pappy (Jun 28, 2019)

Ronni...my floors are the same type as your going to use. Came out nice.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 28, 2019)

Nice flooring!


----------

